# مقوله للبابا كيرلس " تصميم جديد "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللي مكتوب في المقوله :
لا يضايق احدكم اخيه بكلمه صعبه 
بل تصالحوا بحلاوه اللسان
صلوا من اجل ضعفي*​


----------



## jesus_son012 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جميلة الصورة والمقولة دى


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> *لا يضايق احدكم اخيه بكلمه صعبه
> بل تصالحوا بحلاوه اللسان*



رااااائعة والتصميم رااائع 
مررررسي عيادو


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رائع جدا اخي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

jesus_son012 قال:


> جميلة الصورة والمقولة دى



*ميرسي يا جميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> رااااائعة والتصميم رااائع
> مررررسي عيادو



*ميرسي يا باشا 
منوره الموضوع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *رائع جدا اخي
> ربنا يباركك​*


*ويباركك ويفرح يا رب 
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

القوله رائعه جدا بجد
بس للاسف التصميم مش ظاهر عندي


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*مقولة حكيمة طبعا .... ليتنا جميعا نعمل بها .... برافو عياد ...*


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسلم أيدك يا غالى
تصميم رائع جدااا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> القوله رائعه جدا بجد
> بس للاسف التصميم مش ظاهر عندي



*مش ظاهره ازاي 
دنا رافعها علي مركز الكنيسه 
الافضل تغير المتصفح بتاعك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مقولة حكيمة طبعا .... ليتنا جميعا نعمل بها .... برافو عياد ...*



*يا ريت يا استاذنا 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم أيدك يا غالى
> تصميم رائع جدااا
> *​



*ميرسي بجد :99:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جاااامد جدا التصميم يا عياد

والمقولة رائعة

شكرا ليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جاااامد جدا التصميم يا عياد
> 
> والمقولة رائعة
> 
> شكرا ليك



* بردوا خليكي في حالك :t30:
لما نشوف مين غلس اكتر 
عضوه الحزب 
ولا الغلس بالفطره 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> بردوا خليكي في حالك
> لما نشوف مين غلس اكتر
> عضوه الحزب
> ولا الغلس بالفطره



انت فاكر ان غلاستى مش فطرة

لاء دى بالفطرة بس انا قولت اطور مواهبى والتحق اكاديمى

بالحزب وادرس واطور من غلاستى هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت فاكر ان غلاستى مش فطرة
> 
> لاء دى بالفطرة بس انا قولت اطور مواهبى والتحق اكاديمى
> 
> بالحزب وادرس واطور من غلاستى هههههههههههه



*لا يا راجل 
عايزه تمارسي الغلاسه المطوره ؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

حلوة اوى يا معلم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> حلوة اوى يا معلم​



*تعيش يا معلم
*​


----------



## candy shop (9 نوفمبر 2011)

روووووووووووووووعه الصوره والمقوله 

تصميم رائع  عياد 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه الصوره والمقوله
> 
> تصميم رائع  عياد
> 
> ...



*ميرسي يا امي ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب 
*​


----------



## rania79 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ياعم ياعم كبرنا وباقينا مصممين حلوين اهو
هههههههههههه
حلوة اوى عياد ربنا يباركك


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

:big29::big29::big29::018A1D~146:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ياعم ياعم كبرنا وباقينا مصممين حلوين اهو
> هههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى عياد ربنا يباركك



* يا سيتي ربنا يعلي مقامك 
مهو لازم يجي يوم ونكبر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> :big29::big29::big29::018A1D~146:​



* اشكرك ايتها النجمه 
منوره الموضوع
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*مقوله وتصميم راااااااااائعين​​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>مقوله وتصميم راااااااااائعين​​</b>



*شانكس كركر عالتعليق والتقيم 
ربنا يفرحك يا رب 
*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا اسد ومتحرمناش من تصميماتك كدة على طول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا اسد ومتحرمناش من تصميماتك كدة على طول



*ربنا يخليكي يا جيلي
ميرسي علي المرور الجميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة التصميم جديدة ومختلفة 
والقول طبعا حلو قووووووووى


+ أجمل تقييييييم

+ عايزين تصاميم تانية كتييييييييييييرة ويكون فيها لابونا بيشوى كامل أوك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> فكرة التصميم جديدة ومختلفة
> والقول طبعا حلو قووووووووى
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسي ابو تربو ربنا يخليك 
وبجد ميرسي عالتقيم 
وباذن ربنا هيكون في موضوع لابونا بيشوي كامل 
في اقرب فرصه 
نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

تصميم رائع ومقوله اروع 
ربنا يبارك مواهبك اخى الحبيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> تصميم رائع ومقوله اروع
> ربنا يبارك مواهبك اخى الحبيب



* ويباركك يا رب 
منورني يا شاعرنا الكبير
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

جميله اوى يا عياد-- المقوله كمان حلوه جدا  من الحجات الى بتمسك انى انفزها


----------

